
Ask HN: I own the t0.io domain, but what web service to build for it? - wenbin
Previously I built a url shortener https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=8673137<p>But a bunch of people used it to send spam links... I&#x27;m thinking to build something else for this domain or selling it...
======
bartvk
It's short, I'll give you that, but that's all there is to it. There is no
shortage of interesting domain names.

